# YF's Trip to Harrison Hot Springs 2015



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All the photos were taken with my cell because I spent most of the time on bike and there was no way I'd use my big and heavy camera while ride and shoot. Unfortunately, I accidentally turned off the HD option and therefore all the photos during this trip are not on high definition, sorry! 



Here is some introductions of this beautiful village...

Harrison Hot Springs (pop. 1,573) might appear to be a small community, but with its first class amenities and natural attributes, Harrison belies its size.

Coupled with its proximity to Vancouver, only 120km/75mi east, and Seattle just three hours south, Harrison is a perfect year-round getaway, offering myriad activities from boating and fishing to hiking, skiing and exploring the rural countryside. Besides, few such places can boast four golf courses within a 15-minute drive. And few places are just as well geared to family fun.

Harrison Lake

The Village of Harrison Hot Springs edges Harrison Lake that extends 77km/48mi north towards a backdrop of snow-capped coastal mountains. Other than the natural hot springs that are the community's namesake, the lake has no industry.

As a result, the sandy shores, picturesque waterfront promenade and Spirit Square Plaza exude a holiday-air throughout the different seasons, and is why the people themselves, who come from surprisingly diverse backgrounds, tend to be equally low key, relaxed and friendly.

Things to Do in Harrison

Its natural setting means that outdoor activities abound. The sheltered waters invite canoeing, sailing, and motorized craft as well as fishing and eco-excursions on the lake, on Harrison River and in Sasquatch Provincial Park. Visit farms, local artisans and heritage sites such as Kilby Historic Site; or make Harrison home-base from which to explore the Fraser Canyon, Hope and Hemlock Valley.

http://www.hellobc.com/harrison-hot-springs.aspx













https://ca.images.search.yahoo.com/...ngs/harrison_hot_springs_map.jpg&action=click


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Instead of using the heavy traffic Highway 1, we used the more scenic Highway 7 which is north of the Fraser River and running through some small towns and farmlands.


This is Mission which is almost halfway between Surry and Harrison Hot Springs.

20151001_113755 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_113937 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_114113 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_114119 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_113831 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_114022 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_114134 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_114216 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_114017 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_113953 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_113910 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_113842 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My SUV carried 2 bikes.

20151001_120227 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


20151001_115240 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_120239 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_120631 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_120200 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_120628 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_120624 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_122223 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_121234 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_121237 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_121240 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_122226 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Awesome! Did you go mountain biking there?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

of course we did, more photos to come, stay tuned.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_122135 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_122142 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_122158 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_122203 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_122243 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_122248 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_122213 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_122316 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Not the Harrison Lake yet, only some small lakes along the way..

20151001_115458 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_115502 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_115504 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_115800 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_115625 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice photos, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks, bro!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_115504 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_115502 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_115458 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_120218 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_122341 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_122343 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_122345 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_123324 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_123330 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_123339 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_123359 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_123436 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

^^ Nice trip and thanks for sharing....!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks bro! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_164155 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr 

20151001_164205 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


20151001_165041 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_165648 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_165041 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr





The hotel where we stayed..

20151001_170717 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_170730 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_170743 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_171619 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_171625 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_171634 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The hotel's garden..


20151001_174829 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_174833 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_174838 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_174843 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_174850 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_174906 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_174916 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_174921 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_174932 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_174941 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_174953 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175003 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_175028 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175041 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175053 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175058 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Clark Cable planted this three over 80 years ago..

20151001_175129 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175148 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175209 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175226 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_175246 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175258 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175304 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175315 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175323 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_175330 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175557 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175637 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175813 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_175817 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175822 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175829 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_175852 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_175906 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_180018 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_180118 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_180125 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_180134 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_180247 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_180256 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_180331 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_180335 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_180342 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_192853 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_192942 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151001_193048 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_193129 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_193158 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


Inside the hotel..

20151001_210008 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

simple breakfast

20151002_101400 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151002_102613 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151002_102621 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151002_102628 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151002_103718 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151002_103733 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_092017 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_092029 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151003_092825 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_092837 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_104742 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_104755 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151003_110741 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_110751 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_110757 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_110828 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151003_110842 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_111319 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_111349 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_112033 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151003_112038 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_113010 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_113013 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_113017 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151003_113229 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_113231 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_113234 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_113646 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151003_113655 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_113703 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_113710 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_113712 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151003_113716 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_113803 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_113812 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_113833 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20151003_114015 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_114417 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_114421 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151003_114426 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------

